# WolfGang Pucks Reputation



## dagger (Feb 4, 2005)

I was watching HSN today and while selling a big piece set if Wolfgang Puck cookware he said the price of stainless steel has doubled in price so his pans will cost more after this year when his contract runs out with his supplier. Does anyone know if that is true or is he just trying to sell his cookware by misleading the public? That would be pretty low to lie like that and jeopardize his reputation on. His cookware is rated quite well coming in behind All Clad and Calphalon. :chef:


----------



## jock (Dec 4, 2001)

The cost of raw materials has risen dramatically over the past couple of years so I am not surprised to learn the product will be more expensive.

Jock


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

stainless steel has gone up especially so. As China has ramped up their economy and production, they have increased demand significantly. And they're willing to pay for the raw product so prices are up.

Phil


----------

